# Suggestion: Uncensored Forum Section



## pikachucrackpipe (May 24, 2007)

Honestly, I am getting tired of the fact that the majority of the people on here are mature and we shouldn't have to deal with some moderator who feels the need to censor posts on this web site for the 5-8% of "kids" that have accounts on here (but probably don't even post). I am suggesting that there be an unmoderated section for gaming, general chat, talks about women, whatever (or very loosely moderated and I would be up to the task). This wouldn't mean there would be some warez section or talks about things illegal.

The majority of people on this site are not 5 and won't get their feelings hurt if a curse word is posted by a user.

Please vote and discuss below.
Thanks


----------



## Shinji (May 24, 2007)

I remember a forum I used to frequent before here.  They had a specific section just for flaming other members.  It did kinda get outta hand, but nothing that couldnt be handled by the mods...


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 24, 2007)

What I'm suggesting is not a flame war.


----------



## Rayder (May 24, 2007)

This, to me, is one of the most free-speaking sites already.  I get away with saying  A LOT more here than any other forum I'm a member of (well, except for one I can't mention).  Don't really see your point about what more freedoms are needed here.


----------



## dice (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ May 24 2007 said:


> This, to me, is one of the most free-speaking sites already.  I get away with saying  A LOT more here than any other forum I'm a member of (well, except for one I can't mention).  Don't really see your point about what more freedoms are needed here.


fuck yeah!

on a serious note, having such a forum will simply create usseless threads. This is because I've never been censored or have seen anyone else be censored unecessarily, so imagine what kinda rubbish would be in that forum.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ May 24 2007 said:


> This, to me, is one of the most free-speaking sites already.Â I get away with sayingÂ A LOT more here than any other forum I'm a member of (well, except for one I can't mention).Â Don't really see your point about what more freedoms are needed here.



well i reviewed your post log and you don't post anything extreme or interesting just stuff about how you don't like spongebob and paying child support.

but anyway ........


----------



## [M]artin (May 24, 2007)

Somewhat of an "Adult" sectioned forum is what I believe is being presented here. I guess some kind of 18+ dealio would be in order or something...


----------



## michaelf (May 24, 2007)

Do you really feel a need to swear more? What would that even accomplish? I agree that it will only make more useless and/or redundant threads that will fill up the portal. It's also completely pointless. I feel there are already too many personal and pointless threads on a site intended for information (like this one). I don't even think that kids are the only reason the rules exist. I'm an adult and I expect other mature people to not need to use their full vocabulary at all times.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(michaelf @ May 24 2007 said:


> Do you really feel a need to swear more? What would that even accomplish? I agree that it will only make more useless and/or redundant threads that will fill up the portal. It's also completely pointless. I feel there are already too many personal and pointless threads on a site intended for information (like this one). I don't even think that kids are the only reason the rules exist. I'm an adult and I expect other mature people to not need to use their full vocabulary at all times.



idk maybe i didn't grow up in a closet and feel the need to not be able to express myself. its not really cursing all the time - because i don't. it's the simple fact that you shouldn't have what you say truncated.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 24, 2007)

The only instances of censoring I have encountered on this forum (minus the ROM requests) are when a person goes off in a huge rant and uses far too much swearing and/or insults a someone very badly.

- Sam


----------



## adgloride (May 24, 2007)

A loosely moderated section could be a good idea.  Maybe give access to regular members just like the trading forum.


----------



## Destructobot (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(pikachucrackpipe @ May 24 2007 said:


> idk maybe i didn't grow up in a closet and feel the need to not be able to express myself.
> WTF are you talking about? Please cite some examples of this over the top censorship that's got you all riled up.
> 
> 
> ...


You mean like the Testing Area?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 24, 2007)

wow
im really disappointed with the results of this thread


----------



## Kyoji (May 24, 2007)

Since when does this site censor swear words? Or content that doesn't adhere to the rules? 

This is a great place, the last thing we need is a cess pool to stink it up. If you don't like it, leave.


----------



## Costello (May 24, 2007)

I understand what pikachucrackpipe wants, and I had the idea myself too... but not for GBAtemp.
It would be a good idea in general but I don't think this has anything to do on a gaming forum.


----------



## legendofphil (May 24, 2007)

This site is quite liberal, we really dont' need any more.


----------



## hankchill (May 24, 2007)

I vote no.

a) This is a GAMING forum. Why do we need a place to have "adult" conversations? We already do. And if you want loosely moderated, use the testing area.

b) It's already practically uncensored -- the only filter I've ever seen is when they changed Pokemon to Pokemans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c) Did I mention it's a GAMING forum?

See. 3 points that prove we really don't need this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want to cuss and swear or flame someone, do it in your pillow - nobody wants to hear it here


----------



## Mehdi (May 24, 2007)

Im in for it if it means more interesting threads get posted.


----------



## Psyfira (May 24, 2007)

What's the point, the moderators don't do much by the way of removing and deleting and there's several threads that dance near the invisible line that are still open to this day. I respect that you have a vibrant posting style, but honestly I think I can count the number of things they won't accept on one hand.

[Edit] Oh, and it might cause problems where if something really, really, really gets out of hand any mods who try to step in will get lynched, arguments spill out into other forum sections, etc. It's probably more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 24, 2007)

What could we possibly post in an "uncensored" section?

Porn? We're a gaming site.

Honestly, the only thing I can see that used for is someone to post a long rant with 70 million f***s and s***s and etc... and as I'm sure many of you know, I'm not big on those words. I think I can count on one hand the amount of times I've cussed on this forum from over 6,000 posts.

Does fuck really portray your thoughts anymore then frack or crap do?
Does damn really mean more then darn?


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 24, 2007)

Honestly, I am getting tired of the fact that the majority of the people on here are mature and we shouldn't have to deal with some moderator who feels the need to censor posts on this web site for the 5-8% of "kids" that have accounts on here (but probably don't even post). I am suggesting that there be an unmoderated section for gaming, general chat, talks about women, whatever (or very loosely moderated and I would be up to the task). This wouldn't mean there would be some warez section or talks about things illegal.

The majority of people on this site are not 5 and won't get their feelings hurt if a curse word is posted by a user.

Please vote and discuss below.
Thanks


----------



## Bowser128 (May 24, 2007)

The only unnecessary censoring I've ever seen on this site is in the shoutbox when a load of shouts talking about goatse, meatspin etc. were deleted. There was actually an open thread devoted to that very topic, but apparently "the thread didn't contain discussion of those images" though I could swear I remember discussion of Shaun swallowing an entire chair with his arse (inspired by goatse, obviously).

I don't think an uncensored section is necessary, I mean, what would it be for? Maybe if GBATemp suddenly took up a policy of editing my posts every time I said 'fuck', but I don't think stupid censorship is on the immediate horizon.



QUOTE(jumpman17 @ May 24 2007 said:


> Does damn really mean more then darn?


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 24, 2007)

I voted no, because as people have already mentioned, this forum is very laid back. *FUCKING* LAID BACK in fact. Yeah, most forums would have got this post killed.

Maybe the only criticism is the small number of moderators (not saying they aren't very active, because they really are... in a fetish kinda way).... it's just that it's strange having such a small number of people moderating this sized community.

edit1: the size of the word "fucking" to emphasize that an uncensored forum really isn't required.
edit2: size increase of the word "fucking"
edit3: underlined "fucking"


----------



## Issac (May 24, 2007)

Well, I woted yes.

No, not porn. that's useless.
No, no warez...

BUT!

I'd love a more free speaking part.. Like where it's NOT against the rules to Promote ones website / web-book (like I'd like to do later).

And where I can start an old favourite thread from another forum (Lagwagon Forum): The Masturbation thread! general talk about masturbation. Bad habits, info shearing, "how to stop" I remember a guide. That's not perverted, it's just fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT!
No, it shouldn't turn out to be "testing area 2". Those posts are too much... Come on: "Topic: ghljglkj, Text: ökjelkj"... that's just rubbish.

Hmm.. so basicly:
Less "strict" rules, like "suggestive themes" "promotion" "language" etc.
no (pure) porn... ok if it is a warning tag in the title, and it maybe contains nudity.. but not porn... get my drift?

THAT I voted Yes for!


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ May 24 2007 said:


> And where I can start an old favourite thread from another forum (Lagwagon Forum): The Masturbation thread! general talk about masturbation. Bad habits, info shearing, "how to stop" I remember a guide. That's not perverted, it's just fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can still post that in the testing area and it probably won't be touched?! Then again, if i wanted to contribute to a masturbation thread, this would not be the forums i'd frequent to.

Another criticism: Anyways, the testing area is far too full of shit to make it even sensible atm. The amount of useless cat threads, random quoting of website threads (e.g. "user posted image")... it's all bollocks to me.


----------



## mthrnite (May 24, 2007)

Hi! Big brother here.

You know me as mthrnite, moderator for the popular website GBAtemp.net.  Now you may not like the fact that this site is moderated, and at times moderated unevenly, dependent often seemingly on the mood of the moderator and little else. I'm here to tell you though, that's what makes GBAtemp such a wonderful community to be a part of. You rarely have to worry about some asshole calling you a dickhead, or some fuckface starting a flamewar because his butt-plug was a little too small to stop off where it should've, causing him to resort to a relentless yet futile excavation attempt, resulting in an ill mood and a bad attitude just waiting to be directed at an innocent 14 year old who really only wanted an answer to a question about a game or something.

Now lets talk a little about one of my favorite subjects:

Titties!

I'm a big fan of both titties and bottoms, along with other various and sundry body parts that shall go unmentioned at the moment (hint: pussies.) Titties serve an important purpose on the internet. If nothing else, they provide the aforementioned 14 year old a way to pass the spare moments late at night when he's not busy asking gaming questions on GBAtemp. Why on earth shouldn't we combine his pleasures, and serve up a heapin' helpin' of bodacious boobies right here on GBAtemp.net? Well, the reasons are simple:

Focus and Inclusion!

Here at GBAtemp, we like to keep the focus on games. There are sections of our forums that cater to the slightly more risqué fare, and also cat pictures and the like, that have nothing to do with gaming. Yes, there is a place for that, and it's called Other Discussions, which provides our users with a place to show pictures they've drawn, talk about topics of the day, and just generally fool around. General Off-Topic Chat and it's ugly brother Testing Area (General Off-Topic Cat) are wonderful places to enjoy the company of your fellow members. Even there however, we have some focus. We want everyone regardless of age or puritanical upbringing to enjoy this area and feel comfortable there. So, if you're looking for titties, may I direct your attention to the hundred million thousand other sites on the internet that would be happy to "welcome you in"...

..also Google works in a pinch.

So to sum up; I personally apologize if I've offended anyone who didn't think what they posted was worthy of deletion, and by all mean I welcome you to PM me with an explanation as to why your post should be re-instated. I'm a reasonable robot, and will consider all arguments fairly.

Otherwise, you can just step to hell...
.. I assure you, my mother will have biscuits ready!

This is Big Brother signing off. Good night, and have a pleasant tomorrow...

.. you vacuous, coffee-nosed, maloderous, pervert!!! 


(lol)


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 24, 2007)

Mothernight, you are a strange one. LOL


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 24, 2007)

.... I'm lost.... I mean I haven't got censored yet and I even do some flaming every so often...and STILL never been edited....

Oh wait...are you guys talking about porn....porn is very very wrong!!! It's gross and outlandish...and those poor actors and actresses getting underpaid with no health benefits or 401K plan.....what happens to those poor poor porn stars when they hit 90 and their penis's and breast droop to the floor. I agree say no to porn...as for this site...they are pretty liberal...anyone remember my bad ass penis sig that none of the mods took down? It was actually me who took it down cause I did not want to corrupt the 12 year olds! All hail GBA Fucking Temp!!!


----------



## Issac (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Issac @ May 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > And where I can start an old favourite thread from another forum (Lagwagon Forum): The Masturbation thread! general talk about masturbation. Bad habits, info shearing, "how to stop" I remember a guide. That's not perverted, it's just fun
> ...



Well yeah... Somehow, a masturbationthread sounds so wrong now. But it's not what it sounds like (atleast that one wasn't).
It was more biology and psycology than anything else.. (and reached a nice number of 1500 posts). It had discussions about: Why do it? Why don't do it? Bad things that can happen, good things. hormones. psycology as in: why do people do it? is it addictive? do people do it even if they don't want to?
does that sound.. better?


----------



## squirt1000 (May 24, 2007)

Im a NO, no need for adult chat! It would boil down to peeps being as offensive as they could just for the sake of being offensive. We dont want that here and most of us who are responsible adults dont need to discuss adult stuff on a public forum! Want porn and filthy talk then go to a site that supports it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Issac if ya feel the need to broadcast your "solo bedroom" antics then carry on, I dont want my kids learning the art of solo or any sex from a gaming website. So shut it. You have offended me.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 24, 2007)

I think some of you guys have got the wrong end of the stick..... I don't think people were talking about porn per se, but were using it as an extreme example. I think it was more about the swearing, the women blah blah

But even in general topics, I have linked many a gorgeous picture of girls and no one really cares. The amount of *fucks, shits* and *dicks* that have been blurted isn't countable.

If you can use the internet and haven't heard of the word "*fuck*" or "*shit*" before, or find it insulting to you, then you really need to learn to grow up. It's life. I'm guessing this is gbatemp philosophy.


edit: swear worlds bolded for effectiveness


----------



## imgod22222 (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, how fucking often do you retards need to say how your dick itches on a GAMING DAMN FORUM?

This thread is a place where people can cuss for no apparent reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, cussing is ok, but not in like excess. Like don't say: "Why the fuck do they keep making shitty games?" Most people (and you should) say "Why the hell do they keep making crappy games?" or "Why the heck do they make sub-par games?" or "Why do they make games? They'll die anyway."

If you want an uncensored forum, go onto and Adult site... or the "offtopic forum."

And the reason why people don't care about you posting pics of hot chicks are 1) So far, being on GBAtemp for like almost a year (i think) I've only seen two people who are girls (based on their sigs) 2) A majority of guys on this site like chicks, and probably are addicted to pr0n, etc. (myself included... maybe shadowboy xD) (not to offend shadowboy, i just remember the 'hentai gods' thread)

Now to finish my damn programming fucking final.


----------



## Issac (May 24, 2007)

Okay... I'm no one who does the "solo bedroom" thing... yet, it's a fun topic to discuss.

"I dont want my kids learning the art of solo or any sex from a gaming website. So shut it. You have offended me."

How would they learn? It's not like discussing HOW to do it... just... ah fuck it.. you clearly don't understand.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 25, 2007)

I'd like to learn how to do it....I think I do it wrong....so my options are

A) Google "how to masturbate" where I could possibly learn how to do it wrong....lets face it...just cause its on the internet doesn't mean its RIGHT....
or
B) Ask my FRIENDS here at GBATemp and get trusted answers from Issac on different ways to please the one eyed monster in my pants.

And that's what it really comes down to...virtual friends...its a gaming site amongst friends. Like my friends in the REAL world...well we hang out at Denny's...its a restaurant but we don't ONLY talk about restaurants...we meet their for the cheap shitty food and then talk about games and sex and work and ideas for movies, and art projects, and graphic design .... whoa....wait a minute....

We come to GBAtemp for the news on games....but as virtual friends we all talk to each other about other stuff... like movies, art projects, food...and even sex and relationships....

So maybe the topic creator is on to something?

And my advise to the fathers who take their kids to Denny's where their kids over hear me talking to my buddies about weather or not DP'ing a chick makes you gay....well you can tell your kid to mind their own fucking business. turn around, and eat their dinosaur shaped chicken nuggets....then again if I had a kid was old enough to have his own email address, sign up to a gaming site, confirm that shit...well I figure he would have the skills to use google anyway so my kid would probably 

A) have his own input on the matter
or
B) have his own free will to choose not to take part in the discussion

I dunno it is a tough topic....I gotta eat but I'd love to hear more feedback from the members....


----------



## fischju_original (May 25, 2007)

A lot of people are going to vote no just because it's your idea, and you are a huge troll


----------



## .TakaM (May 25, 2007)

voted no.
just not needed here, this is a great forum, great staff, can post pretty much anything short of porn and roms


----------



## lagman (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ May 24 2007 said:


> voted no.
> just not needed here, this is a great forum, great staff, can post pretty much anything short of porn and roms








  We can post rom's pictures









I voted no, your posts get deleted.
Just get over it and come back to the party.


----------



## phoood (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ May 24 2007 said:


> I understand what pikachucrackpipe wants, and I had the idea myself too... but not for GBAtemp.
> It would be a good idea in general but I don't think this has anything to do on a gaming forum.


ya.  it's a  great idea, but doesn't belong here.

i have been 'moderated' - warned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - before, but i had two 'fuck''s in the title.  this was in the testing area and what i was doing was.. generally ranting and raving.

now thinking about it.. wtf? i forgot why i posted that, but i can see a lot of these in the future (maybe a few in the shoutbox).


----------



## Issac (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ May 25 2007 said:


> B) Ask my FRIENDS here at GBATemp and get trusted answers from Issac on different ways to please the one eyed monster in my pants.
> 
> And that's what it really comes down to...virtual friends...its a gaming site amongst friends. Like my friends in the REAL world...well we hang out at Denny's...its a restaurant but we don't ONLY talk about restaurants...we meet their for the cheap shitty food and then talk about games and sex and work and ideas for movies, and art projects, and graphic design .... whoa....wait a minute....
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I like the Resturant metaphor.. 
soo.. basicly a Testing Forum, with moderating (as in no politic propaganda, and no "glkeglkej"-threads/posts)
that's what I think


----------



## yuyuyup (May 25, 2007)

Oh my god I can't believe the majority of you weiners voted no.  Grow some balls

I don't know what the hell you people are talking about, tons of my posts were raped to shit with censoring for no good reason.

*this post has been edited to remove content related to the construction of a nuclear device*
*lol, j/k*


----------



## mthrnite (May 25, 2007)

Y'all be *hatin'*
I be mode*ratin'*
Shoot me a PM
And your post I'm *re-instatin'*

My name is mother*nite*
and I'm a *cold* face *killah*
I'm killin' dirty posts
and *deletin' cat fillah*

pbttt, huh huh, huh huh
pbttt, digga deet deet doodly doo


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 24, 2007)

Honestly, I am getting tired of the fact that the majority of the people on here are mature and we shouldn't have to deal with some moderator who feels the need to censor posts on this web site for the 5-8% of "kids" that have accounts on here (but probably don't even post). I am suggesting that there be an unmoderated section for gaming, general chat, talks about women, whatever (or very loosely moderated and I would be up to the task). This wouldn't mean there would be some warez section or talks about things illegal.

The majority of people on this site are not 5 and won't get their feelings hurt if a curse word is posted by a user.

Please vote and discuss below.
Thanks


----------



## Jeda (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Issac @ May 25 2007 said:


> Okay, How to please your little one eyed snake.
> 
> ```
> do{
> ...



Damn I think I created an infinite loop when calling getGirlfried()


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 25, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ May 24 2007 said:


> A lot of people are going to vote no just because it's your idea, and you are a huge troll



can i atleast be shrek?





and you can be donkey!


.........stupid fucking moron


----------



## lagman (May 25, 2007)

Shrek is a ogre


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (May 29, 2007)

yeah but i don't wanna be a troll
and besides, shrek has a donkey!


----------



## Shelleeson (May 29, 2007)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ May 24 2007 said:


> 1) So far, being on GBAtemp for like almost a year (i think) I've only seen two people who are girls (based on their sigs) 2)


i do hope i was one of the chicks or else i'm going wrong somewhere.
i really don't think there's any need for an uncensored section of a forum. from what i see this place gets along just fine without it.


----------



## OrR (May 29, 2007)

I love this thread, it shows just how awesome this community is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't get what we'd need a less censored forum for, though. Porn? Not quite the right place for that... Embarassing discussion about masturbation? Didn't we have several threads about that in the testing area already?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(We can't have an uncensored forum obviously. If you want uncensored, get Freenet.)


----------



## leetdude_007 (May 29, 2007)

These forums are functioning properly. I have never been censored for exchanging USEFUL information. On top of that, I've been allowed to get away with really bad jokes and haikus :-P .

There are plenty, if not too many, websites/forums that give you complete and total autonomy. Some even put FreeNet to shame (GASP! Disturbing...).


----------



## shadowboy (May 31, 2007)

To lazy to read the rest of the thread, but we need a hentai forum.  I'll moderate it for ya all.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(shelleeson @ May 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(imgod22222 @ May 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 1) So far, being on GBAtemp for like almost a year (i think) I've only seen two people who are girls (based on their sigs) 2)
> ...



However, nothing could be further from the truth than that block of nicely written code. C# if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ May 30 2007 said:


> To lazy to read the rest of the thread, but we need a hentai forum.Â I'll moderate it for ya all.


Shut the hell up about hentai, damn. We don't need any more places for perverted losers to get off on.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jun 5, 2007)

hm.. why not code
if (haveGirlfriend) or while (!pleased)

My girlfriend doesn't post, but she is on gbatemp.

Back to on topic
People can choose to stay away from such board but that's not all. Just because some group is majority doesn't mean you can leave the minority vulnerable.
The other way you can have uncensored forum is to filter out ineligible group from accessing the board. And if something's going on about someone who doesn't have access to the board that's wrong too. So there's the dillema. 
I have no idea why you want to talk about such things in a gaming site in the first place. You can talk about other stuffs with your "friends" on messengers. And if you want to talk about stuffs with random people, I believe there are sites made for that.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 5, 2007)

You could just have the uncensored forum so under 18s couldnt view it...then again people could lie about thier age.


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 11, 2007)

Have a political rant forum.


----------

